# Diablo 3 : Lohnt es sich für mich?



## Hinack (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe leute!
Ich war einer der vielen, die mitgeräzelt haben, was es denn nun wird, und nun steht es fest, es ist Diablo 3 !
Nun stellt sich mir die frage, lohnt es sich für mich , das spiel zu spielen? Ich habe die ersten beiden Teile nicht gespielt, gibt es villeicht eine Internetseite, auf der ich mich über die story informieren kann?

Was sagt ihr? Sollte ich erst diablos 1 +2 spielen oder nur Diablo 1 oder 2 oder auf Diablo 3 warten?

MFG Hinack


----------



## Shalvak (28. Juni 2008)

Ich denke eine Story lesen und das Spiel selbst gespielt zu haben sind 2 unterschiedliche Sachen. Du machst sicher nichts falsch wenn du diablo 2 mit dem addon lord of destruction kaufst und es wenigstens einmal durchspielst, sei es solo oder multiplayer. Meiner Meinung nach ist es immer noch ein top-Spiel wenn man von der etwas angestaubten Grafik absieht.
Mein Rat : hol dir diablo 2 auf jeden fall !


----------



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

also
auf der offizielen  seite von diablo3  gibt es deckards tagebuch
da steht eig  die ganze geschichte  drin 
wenn auch net alles

und d3 is eher selbstständig wennauch  es auf das andre aufbaut


----------



## Hinack (28. Juni 2008)

Also, danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten! ich werde mir mal die story durchlesen und in den ferien diablo2 + addon durchspielen , ist ja nichtmehr so teuer. Ich hab auch von vielen freunden gehört, dass das spiel klasse ist!
Ich freu mich schon^^

MFG Hinack


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

mein tipp lies die bücher spiel D2 und kauf dir dann D3 dann hast du alles richtig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (28. Juni 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Hallo liebe leute!
> Ich war einer der vielen, die mitgerä*ts*elt haben, was es denn nun wird, und nun steht es fest, es ist Diablo 3 !
> Nun stellt sich mir die frage, lohnt es sich für mich , das spiel zu spielen? Ich habe die ersten beiden Teile nicht gespielt, gibt es vi*e*lleicht eine Internetseite, auf der ich mich über die story informieren kann?
> 
> ...




Hallo Hinack,

Die Story ist eigentlich seit dem Ur-Diablo mehr oder weniger dieselbe: Irgendetwas Böses ist erwacht, Schrecken macht sich breit, unerschrockene Helden machen sich auf die Suche nach der Quelle...und am Ende landet man in der Hölle und steht Papi Diablo gegenüber oder einem seiner kongenialen Twins aka Bhaal. Dicken Loot gibts auch noch, und man kann es als Held locker mit 5-20 Monstern aufnehmen..PvP gibts im Battle.Net dann ohne Ende, und für die richtig Harten gabs sogar Hardcore-D2, wer einmal stirbt ist tot und bleibt es auch..ärgerlich wenn das mit lvl 90+ passiert, ehehe. Ob's was für dich ist musst du selber rausfinden, Spaß machts allemal.


----------



## NeoRevan (28. Juni 2008)

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist es schwer zu sagen ob die Story des dritten Teils für sich spricht von daher....

an deiner Stelle würd ich her gehen und mir Diablo 2 und Lod(Lord of Destruction) 

trotzdem zu legen, das ist es alle mal wert und die story ist der hamma...



gruß Neo


----------



## ThommyTC (28. Juni 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Hallo liebe leute!
> Ich war einer der vielen, die mitgeräzelt haben, was es denn nun wird, und nun steht es fest, es ist Diablo 3 !
> Nun stellt sich mir die frage, lohnt es sich für mich , das spiel zu spielen? Ich habe die ersten beiden Teile nicht gespielt, gibt es villeicht eine Internetseite, auf der ich mich über die story informieren kann?
> 
> ...




Servus....

also ganz ehrlich, wenn dir der trailer gefallen hat und du intresse hast, rate ich dir, zumindest diablo2 zu zocken... alleine schon um die wartezeit fuers 3er zu verkuerzen... die story-line ist sehr gut und es macht hoellisch spass... das battle.net ist ja heute noch sehr gut bevoelkert (diverse probleme mit cheatern usw. aber alles in allem gut zu spielen)....
diablo 1... hmm... ich persoenlich wuerde es nochmal spielen, allerdings ist die grafik gezuwungenermassen alt ! will net grad von augenkrebs sprechen...
damals war das halt ne geile grafik (von chainlightning traeum)...

und das beste ist ja das du Diablo als collectors fuer ganz kleines geld bekommst....

so far....


----------



## Philipp23 (28. Juni 2008)

Um was geht es bei den Diablo eigentlich ? Das auch so ein Online ROllenspiel wie wow ?


----------



## Raj88 (28. Juni 2008)

wow...hätte nicht gedacht dass es leute gibt die soweit vorausdenken oO..haste auch deine hochzeit in 6 jahren, 10 wochen, 3 tage und 17 stunden denn genausetes geplant?

das spiel wurd erst seit ein paar stunden angekündigt und kommt wahrscheinlich erst in 2-3 jahren raus .... du wirst noch zeit genug haben dir das zu überlegen Oo


----------



## Hinack (28. Juni 2008)

Raj88 schrieb:


> wow...hätte nicht gedacht dass es leute gibt die soweit vorausdenken oO..haste auch deine hochzeit in 6 jahren, 10 wochen, 3 tage und 17 stunden denn genausetes geplant?
> 
> das spiel wurd erst seit ein paar stunden angekündigt und kommt wahrscheinlich erst in 2-3 jahren raus .... du wirst noch zeit genug haben dir das zu überlegen Oo


ich informier mich halt lieber über spiele, bevor ich es mir kaufen und die story mir überhaupt nicht gefällt^^ ich bin halt so ein story nerd, bei wow das selbe^^ hab wc3 gespielt und die story gefiel mir so gut dass ich wow gekauft hab und nebenbei hab ich noch die bücher gelesen^^

MFG Hinack


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (28. Juni 2008)

ich kann auch nur empfehlen diablo 2 mit dem addon zu kaufen, ist nun mittlerweile nicht mehr all zu  teuer und macht sehr viel spaß, auch wenn es recht simpel ist.

ich habe mir auch erst später denn diablo 1 gekauft, und war denn im vergleich zum 2.teil doch eher enttäuscht ^^
also entweder chronologisch spielen oder nur zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: dass man stirbt ist nicht in d2 von anfang an, erst wenn man das spiel im schwereren modi spielt!


----------



## Siu (28. Juni 2008)

> das spiel wurd erst seit ein paar stunden angekündigt und kommt wahrscheinlich erst in 2-3 jahren raus .... du wirst noch zeit genug haben dir das zu überlegen Oo



Völlig übertrieben. Ich geb dem ganzen maximal 2 Jahre. Der Spieletrailer ist schon verdammt ausgereift, dafür, dass es heute erst angekündigt wurde. Ich werd mir nochma D2 + LoD reinziehen im Singleplayer. Das Spiel schockt einfach.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2008)

Bestimmt die Hälfte aller WC 3 zocker haben die vorgänger nicht gepsielt.
War das spiel dadurch schlechter oder nicht zu Verstehen`? Nein ich denke nicht,
blizz hat n händchen für NeuEinsteiger und Profis zu gleich. Das wisst ihr doch alle!

Also Diablo3 sollte sich jeder Kaufen der das Genre mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (28. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Um was geht es bei den Diablo eigentlich ? Das auch so ein Online ROllenspiel wie wow ?



Naja Online Rollenspiel, aber DII war anders aufegebaut. Keine riesige Wlt mit 1000en Spielern, sondern jeder konnte ein eigenes Spiel öffen, dem konnten dann andere Spieler bei treten(waren glaube ich 6 oder 8 Spieler pro geöffneter Welt).
Kann man sich so ähnlich vorstellen, als wenn du nen Shooter oder nen Stategiespiel online spielst. Wenn man sich dann so einem Spiel angeschlossen hat konnte man mit dem jenigen chatten oder in eine Grp gehen un gemeinsam Monster killen. Das Spiel war in 5 Akte (ohne Erweiterung nur4) unterteilt. Jeweils gabs pro Akt 6 große Aufagben Quests zu erledigen (Außnahme Akt 4 sa waren es nur 3 Quests), der letzte war immer den Endboss des Aktes zu killen, um in den nächsten Akt zu kommen. hattest du alle Akte durch, konntest du noch einmal mit Akt eins auf dem nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad beginnen. Normal, Alptraum und Hölle hießen diese. Naja ansonsten Loot und Ep farmen wie iähnlich wie bei WoW. Meinst bestand es darin mit ner Grp immer einen bestimmten Abschnitt zu spielen, wo es am meisten Exp gab für das lvl^^ ich erinnere mich noch genau.
lvl 1-15 Tristuns
lvl 15-20 Tombruns
lvl 20-25 Cowruns
lvl 25-ca.50 Baalruns

nächter Schwierigkeitsgrad gleich Baalruns etc., klingt zwar lahm, wenn ich es recht überlege weiß ich auch nicht warum es so viel Spaß gemacht hat aber egal selbst beim tausensten Mal war die selbe Stelle noch spaßig.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Juni 2008)

Egal was alle sagen "JA" es llohnt sich und die sache ist gegessen^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juni 2008)

Ob sich DIABLO 3 für Dich lohnt wird Dir niemand sagen können, daß wirst Du wohl selbst rausfinden müssen.

Wenn Du allerdings auf der Suche nach ´nem Spiel bist, daß (scheinbar) tolle Grafik hat, bestimmt wieder grandios atmosphärisch seine Geschichte (weiter)erzählt (ich liebe die D2-Videosequenzen), du Bock hast auf ein richtig geiles Hack´n´Slay wo du Dich durch Unmengen von Gegnern schlachten kannst und es absolut Fun bringt, was Dich nächtelang wachhalten wird weil Du dir immer wieder sagen wirst: "Nur noch 5 Minuten, vielleicht hat ja das nächste Monster wieder was richtig gutes dabei".... ja DANN könnte Diablo genau das Richtige für Dich sein.

Also spiel auf jeden Fall mindestens D2+LoD, danach hast du eh verloren und wartest (wie viele andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wie ein völlig Gestörter auf D3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThommyTC (28. Juni 2008)

ich denke mal nicht das es noch 2-3jahre auf sich warten laesst...
beim interview wurde bekannt das die damen und herren von blizzard schon seit geschlagenen 4! jahren daran arbeiten...
Ende 2008 Anfang 2009 halte ich fuer recht realistisch !


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

es dauert wahrs. noch ein bisschen bis es rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja spiel unbedingt diablo2 +lod
durch die story ist hammer und man sieht bestimmt wieder viele bekannte gesichter in d3


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Mal guckn wann Amazon den Button zum Vorbestellen reindrückt xD
Bzw allein schon DIII zum Verkauf anbieten wird , naja sobald es vorbestellbar ist hält mich nix mehr den button nicht zu drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ja ich kann sagen : Es wird sich so oder so lohnen


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Naja Online Rollenspiel, aber DII war anders aufegebaut. Keine riesige Wlt mit 1000en Spielern, sondern jeder konnte ein eigenes Spiel öffen, dem konnten dann andere Spieler bei treten(waren glaube ich 6 oder 8 Spieler pro geöffneter Welt).
> Kann man sich so ähnlich vorstellen, als wenn du nen Shooter oder nen Stategiespiel online spielst. Wenn man sich dann so einem Spiel angeschlossen hat konnte man mit dem jenigen chatten oder in eine Grp gehen un gemeinsam Monster killen. Das Spiel war in 5 Akte (ohne Erweiterung nur4) unterteilt. Jeweils gabs pro Akt 6 große Aufagben Quests zu erledigen (Außnahme Akt 4 sa waren es nur 3 Quests), der letzte war immer den Endboss des Aktes zu killen, um in den nächsten Akt zu kommen. hattest du alle Akte durch, konntest du noch einmal mit Akt eins auf dem nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad beginnen. Normal, Alptraum und Hölle hießen diese. Naja ansonsten Loot und Ep farmen wie iähnlich wie bei WoW. Meinst bestand es darin mit ner Grp immer einen bestimmten Abschnitt zu spielen, wo es am meisten Exp gab für das lvl^^ ich erinnere mich noch genau.
> lvl 1-15 Tristuns
> lvl 15-20 Tombruns
> ...



naja die ganzen xp farmruns waren eben für die da sich sich schnell auf lvl 80++ spielen wollten damit sie pvp spieln können ... und das ist auch erst möglich weil es schon so imba rw gibt und so gut wie alle schon nen highlvl char bzw mehrere haben ...

es wird sich auf jeden fall lohnen d3 zu kaufen ... und ich werds mir auch gleich bei amazon vorbestellen xD ...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

wenn du dir D2 kaufst dann lade dir die Mod Chaos Empire runter dann wirds nochmal geiler (Story bleibt gleich aber es gibt mehr Monster/Gegenstände/Gebiete) etc.


----------



## oneq (28. Juni 2008)

Ähm schon mal was von Ladderreset gehört? Da werden alle Charakter in einen anderne "Modus" verschoben. Also fängt jeder wieder bei 0 an... Oo
Und es gibt die Farmruns nicht, weil alle auf ihrem High-Lvl PvP machen; sicherlich nicht^^ PvP ist bei Diablo eigentlich nur den total über equippten Spielern vorbehalten, der "normale" Rest ist einfach nur ein One-Hit-Opfer. Man will so schnell auf ein hohes Level kommen, weil man den Content schon xx-Male durchgespielt hat und sich das nicht nochmal antun will, nur weil man mal wieder einen neuen Char anfängt.
Und wenn man dann High-Lvl ist, macht man entweder noch mehr XP-Runs, um 99 zu werden und die Ladder anzuführen oder uTrist-Runs oder wie die Meisten: Mf-Runs. Also, um sein Equip noch weiter zu verbessern.
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du auf jeden Fall mal Diablo 2 anspielen. Diablo 1 lohnt sich vllt. nicht mehr so, weil es wirklich schon überholt ist und kaum mehr was mit dem kommenden bzw. dem aktuellen Diablo zu tun hat. Aber Diablo 2 ist sehr empfehlenswert, ich spiele es selbst seit 5 Jahren und kann mich absolut nicht beklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (28. Juni 2008)

ChaosEmpire ist völlig zermoddet worden von Chaos. Die frühen Version z.B. 7.48, 7.50 waren gut... ich habe den Spaß daran verloren. Naja. Erstma D2 wieder installieren :>


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

oho ehemalige CE spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich auch lange gespielt nachdem mri das battle.net zu blöd wurde (vielleicht kennt mich der ein oder andere sogar, war admin^^)

Ich frag mich grade auch im Nachhinein was an diablo bzw d2 zu viel spass gemacht hat^^ spätestens in der dritten oder vierten ladder season bzw. beim dritten oder vierten char machte man runs bis man hoher level war und ging dann entweder exp-runs machen um richtung 99 zu kommen oder mephisto-/pindle-runs um items zu finden... aber irgendwie hat es immer spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suchtfaktor^10 halt...

ich denke diablo 3 wird da wieder genau so werden, wobei ich hoffe, dass sie aus d2 gelernt haben und den "run-faktor" etwas runterdrehen, damit man auch spaß am spiel haben kann ohne stundenlang das selbe zu machen. das erfordert natürlich eine große spielwelt und komplexität, hätte ich aber nix dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtmeistee (28. Juni 2008)

Probieren geht über studieren. kaufs doch einfach und Probiers aus.... ?! Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen? Die Geschmäcker sind so oder so unterschiedlich und wenn du dir fremde Meinungen einholst ohne es Probiert zu haben wirst du so oder so ins Fettnäpfchen tretten.

Also warum so kompliziert? mit dem Auto machst du auch eine testfahrt und kaufst es nicht einfach weil dir irgendwer sagt, der Wagen läuft perfekt. Da wärst du auch selber schuld...


----------



## Venkman (28. Juni 2008)

Ob es sich lohnt?

Hm, du kennst das beste Spiel der Welt leider nicht. Nun, du hast einiges verpasst. Nichts aber auch garnichts war auch nur ansatzweise in der Lage, Diablo 1 und 2 zu toppen, nichts, nicht mal WoW!

Nun, heute ist es raus - Der Meister aller Spiele kehrt zurück! Diese Nachricht lässt sogar die Tatsache, das Deutschland im Finale steht, alt aussehen! 

Was für ein Wochenende. Diablo 3 kommt, gleich ist Linkin Park Konzert und De ist im Finale

Zur deiner Frage: Kaufe und spiele Diablo 3

Leider sind die goldenen Zeiten von Diablo 2 lange vorbei, so das du nicht in der Lage bist, jemals zu verstehen, warum Diablo 2 das beste Spiel der Welt ist(bald war). 
Schau mal im Ginnes Buch der Rekorde vorbei, dort ist Diablo 2 verzeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sat, 06.28.08 : Der Meister kehrt zurück, OLE !!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ob es sich lohnt?
> 
> Hm, du kennst das beste Spiel der Welt leider nicht. Nun, du hast einiges verpasst. Nichts aber auch garnichts war auch nur ansatzweise in der Lage, Diablo 1 und 2 zu toppen, nichts, nicht mal WoW!
> 
> ...


Ein Tag der eigendlich rot im Kalender markiert werden muss, ein Gedenktag, ein Tag der Erlösung für alle Diablo-Fans.

Also das ist nicht mehr in Worte zu fassen


----------



## Frandibar (28. Juni 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hm, du kennst das beste Spiel der Welt leider nicht. Nun, du hast einiges verpasst. Nichts aber auch garnichts war auch nur ansatzweise in der Lage, Diablo 1 und 2 zu toppen, nichts, nicht mal WoW!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hmm, zumindest 3 Spiele bzw. Serien fallen mir sofort ein:

Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale, Fallout usw...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefirot (28. Juni 2008)

Da ich zu faul war, alle Beiträge hier zu lesen, weiß ich nicht ob das hier schon verlinkt wurde: http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/world/lore/journal.xml
 Da kannste in Form eines Tagebuches die gesamte Diablo-Geschichte von Teil I und II nachholen (auch die gerenderten Filme), und dafür brauchst du nicht mal lesen, du kannst dir die Geschichte gemütlich per Knopfdruck erzählen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juni 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hm, du kennst das beste Spiel der Welt leider nicht. Nun, du hast einiges verpasst. Nichts aber auch garnichts war auch nur ansatzweise in der Lage, Diablo 1 und 2 zu toppen, nichts, nicht mal WoW!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Die waren niemals erfolgreicher bzw. besser als Diablo


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> ChaosEmpire ist völlig zermoddet worden von Chaos. Die frühen Version z.B. 7.48, 7.50 waren gut... ich habe den Spaß daran verloren. Naja. Erstma D2 wieder installieren :>



Das kannst du aber laut sagen. Mein Paladin hat am Ende einen Schaden von 70k-120k gemacht, obwohl er noch lange nicht ausgereizt war! Ich hatte noch nicht mal uber-Items! Das war dann so ranzig programmiert, dass ich jedes Mal, wenn mein Equip mir die Setboni anzeigen wollte, mein komplettes Spiel abgekackt ist! Dann gabs Pizzastücke als Item und so einen Mist. Am Anfang hats echt Spaß gemacht, die letzten Versionen warenein Witz...

Und jaa, morgen kommt Diablo 2 wieder auf den PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dæmøn (29. Juni 2008)

Ist ja noch genug Zeit um Diablo 2 + LoD durchzuzocken^^

lohnt sich definitiv


----------



## Dranay (29. Juni 2008)

Ich kann jedem nur empfhelen sich D2 zu kaufen, sofern er oder sie es noch nicht hat. Ich spiels zwar selber nimmer, habs mir aber neulich auch nochmal neu gekauft, da meine alten CDs kaputt waren vom intensieven gebrauch xD

Wer keine Lust auf D2 hat, der kann auch direckt bei D3 einsteigen. Ich vermute das Spiel wird sowohl für alt eingesessene Fans, als auch für Neulinge ein Genuss und ein Bombardement an Spielerlebniss sein.


----------



## Phyraxos (1. Juli 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ob es sich lohnt?
> 
> Hm, du kennst das beste Spiel der Welt leider nicht. Nun, du hast einiges verpasst. Nichts aber auch garnichts war auch nur ansatzweise in der Lage, Diablo 1 und 2 zu toppen, nichts, nicht mal WoW!
> 
> ...



/absolutely sign


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

kann dazu auch nur sagen: Kauf dir vorher Diablo 2! eindeutig einer der besten spiele die je auf dem markt waren/sind. Du hast eine Dogmatische story, ein sehr einfaches wenn doch spaßiges gameplay und vorallem fühlst du jede einzelne minute die du spielst wie sehr dich die story verzehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die großen Diablo 2 tage sind vllt vorbei, doch mal ehrlich.. es wurde auch langsam zeit, dass der herr der finsternis mal wieder aufgetaut wird :=D.

- Lass dich nicht von der grafik von d1-2 abschrecken!
- Spiele Vor diablo 3, Diablo 2!
- Und verliere letzt endlich den restlichen funken deines RL´s durch Diablo 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn du die Story mal lesen willst @Ersteller, dann kann ich dir diesen Threat empfehlen.

Zum Threat

Dort haben Vermillion_von_Baelgun/Donmo und Yoranox mal die Story selber zusammengefasst bzw. die Story gepostet.

MfG,
Critical


----------

